# 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp?



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

What turbo should I spec out for 400whp on pump gass and 500+ on race gass? 
Obviously spool up wouldn't be an issue for this because people get t76s to spool before 4.5 so let me know what you guys think.


----------



## IMI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

depends on the money you want to spend.
the Garret T series turbos are cheap because they are like the Chevy of turbos
GT turbos produce lots of power great efficancy but costs are higher.
T4 will handle 500 hp but the question is will your setup produce the power will you have a good enough IC to handle the cooling? what about fueling and controlling all this?


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (IMI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMI* »_depends on the money you want to spend.
the Garret T series turbos are cheap because they are like the Chevy of turbos
GT turbos produce lots of power great efficancy but costs are higher.
T4 will handle 500 hp but the question is will your setup produce the power will you have a good enough IC to handle the cooling? what about fueling and controlling all this? 


I understand there are other areas to address, I'm just curious as to what people would spec for such a goal. Any ideas.


----------



## CorradoKng (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

well a 60-1 High Fi is capabale of 450+hp


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (CorradoKng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoKng* »_well a 60-1 High Fi is capabale of 450+hp

WHP!!(or so I've heard)


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (BrandonVR6)*

What about something a little bigger that could produce 550 on race gass?


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

This is a good database showing what turbos do on the supras. The vr6 should eb fairly close to these power outputs at similar boost. The discplacement is less, so these are over estimates for sure.
http://moreboost.org/turbos.htm
I would probably run a gt40 or t61 on a heavy duty vr6 turbo. That would surely get the job done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The T72 or whatever brian is running is a HUGE turbo. Supra guys have made 800+ whp with it








hth,
Justin


_Modified by GoGotheParrot at 5:13 AM 5-18-2003_


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (GoGotheParrot)*

i love these threads of people who have NA cars and wanna boost them, and jump right into 500whp, this aint happening


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

It'll happen when you've got the cash to throw at it and someone like Tyrolkid to do all of your work.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_It'll happen when you've got the cash to throw at it and someone like Tyrolkid to do all of your work. 








tyrolkid is nice, but miguel is nicer, all tyrolkid does is ut it in for you, anyone can do taht, hell i can do that, i weld and all that ish, but prove me wrong please


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

Have you seen some of his stuff? I'm not quite sure what I'm at liberty to say but I know I can say this much. 
There are custom things that he is capable of doing for far less then his competition charges. 
Of course there is no proof of any car Tyrolkid has build making more then 330whp at least to my knowledge but making real big power is nothing new, it's been done by lots of people, the formula remains unchanged. 
To be honest I've yet to see anything Miguel has done, do you have any examples I could check out?


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

check out QKa2's ride, miguel does about low 13's all motor, 12's on nitrous, lotsa miguels srtuff really sint on here, but yes i have seens eds car notavr6, nice car and setup, mig has done a vr6 turbo corrado, about like 40 vr a2 swaps


----------



## PostU PreX (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

And if evoeone is correct about Tyrolkid only installing kits he is going to have a hard time even finding a kit for the 24V. I also agree that you should evaluate building a solid VR6 turbo and learning how to drive with 300+whp before you try to build a 500hp VR6...but good luck nonetheless.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_tyrolkid is nice, but miguel is nicer, all tyrolkid does is ut it in for you, anyone can do taht, hell i can do that, i weld and all that ish, but prove me wrong please

This thread has nothing to do with who is a better mechanic, i am good friends with both Mike and Mig, and i dont think its fair that you are putting them up agains eachother. James (Tybolltt) has been a very loyal customer of Mikes now for a while, obviously he is happy with the work and value he gets so let it be.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_i love these threads of people who have NA cars and wanna boost them, and jump right into 500whp, this aint happening









Exactly Still tuning my 60-1 hifi. Contemplating a standalone after fueling/tuning issues


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (HOTSKILLET98)*

What was the point of your post?


----------



## PostU PreX (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

His point was to help you recognize the difficulty.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (PostU PreX)*

Ok, you guys argue the NY side while i have this side of the river covered


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_What was the point of your post? 
 
Everyone except you understands the previous stated points. WHAT the &^%$ WAS YOUR POINT! If your sitting around w/o anything else to do but look for comments that don't satisfy you, choose someone else.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
Exactly Still tuning my 60-1 hifi. Contemplating a standalone after fueling/tuning issues

I absolutely dont understand this. You are going to work out tuning issues first then get standalone and start all over with the tuning?


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_ 
Everyone except you understands the previous stated points. WHAT the &^%$ WAS YOUR POINT! If your sitting around w/o anything else to do but look for comments that don't satisfy you, choose someone else.

If I remember correctly I was asking what turbo would get me to my goals. Am I right? 
Did I ask how hard it would be? 
If the magnitude of the goal was in question the title of the post would reflect such. 
Do you have any more questions Hotskillet98?


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (BrandonVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrandonVR6* »_
WHP!!(or so I've heard)

I've heard from one person that the 60-1 hifi is capable of 600plus on grapefruit juice.


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

I know it's been done, but is the 60-1hifi efficient over 30lbs? 
I might need a turbo that could produce that much and still meet my requirments as far as hp.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

well you have 24v, so go bigegr, do a t61 , i was talking to climbingcue at the track and he said this "if me and tim woulda know the 60-1 spooled so quick, we woulda gone bigger"


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

Then you hear someone like BAllinAudi and he says that the t72 is too small and produces too much wheel spin. lol. 
What do you think?


----------



## aavwannabe (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_Then you hear someone like BAllinAudi and he says that the t72 is too small and produces too much wheel spin. lol. 
What do you think? 

i think that if he ever did say that, that he would have a reason behind it... he ran (runs) a t72 on his 12v


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_
I've heard from one person that the 60-1 hifi is capable of 600plus on grapefruit juice. 

I personally like the grape/pineapple juice mix! gives it more low end torque.


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (aavwannabe)*

He did say it, I'm not sure if he said that the t72 made for too much wheel spin or if it was slightly bigger, but that's pretty sick if you ask me. 
IMHO a 60-1hifi will do it, maybe a little bigger if I decide to go ball bearing.


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

I'm having second thoughts. 
If people are saying that there was far too much wheels spin with the 60-1hifi, I might go with something like a t66. 
Any t houghts?


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

hey man why are you trying to put 30 psi in a 24v VR6? i thought maybe you were joking but you obviuously arent. personally i think you could reach 400 hp with way less then 30 psi. if you are gettin only 400 hp from 30 psi something is wrong with your motor man, theres kits putting down 380 on like 12 psi.
i also agree with the guy that you should work up and not just go all out, because a 180 whp GTi is alot different from a 400whp GTi. personally think your crazy, but hey my opinon right....so are you using this car strictly for track or is it a street car too? just wondering. 
but yea i dont know about all the different turbos but get on that spools up around 2.5-3k and you should stay in low boost...under 20 psi cause i seriously doubt a VR6 would hold 30 psi, its just not built for it, youd be doing a lot of internal work to get that!


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (GoGotheParrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoGotheParrot* »_This is a good database showing what turbos do on the supras. The vr6 should eb fairly close to these power outputs at similar boost. The discplacement is less, so these are over estimates for sure.
http://moreboost.org/turbos.htm

The T72 or whatever brian is running is a HUGE turbo. Supra guys have made 800+ whp with it








_Modified by GoGotheParrot at 5:13 AM 5-18-2003_

Having a supra in the family, these numbers you are looking at are going to be inflated, vr isn't one of the best cars to compare to these supra numbers.


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

Bro you gotta let us know what else you plan on running, because with the right management you can achieve 400+ on the T4 (at the least). Of course I go bigger and better. So let us know a little more on what your setup plans to be.


----------



## 2001gtiglx (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

STILL WAITING FOR MY REFUND ON THE SPACERS......GETTING CONCERNED WHAT'S UP?


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_I'm having second thoughts. 
If people are saying that there was far too much wheels spin with the 60-1hifi, I might go with something like a t66. 
Any t houghts? 

It's obvious you have no clue what your talkin about.... 
Wheel spins is because of power so putting a bigger turbo means more power which means more wheel spin... but no matter turbo you use anything over 300whp 1/2 gear are pointles and 380+whp you will roast 3rd gear pretty well also..
But if it's a street car why do you need 400whp??? 
The only reason you should need 400whp is to drag, because 400whp in a FWD car on the street is a pointless oxymoron...


----------



## aavwannabe (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (BoostedBannana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedBannana* »_
It's obvious you have no clue what your talkin about.... 
Wheel spins is because of power so putting a bigger turbo means more power which means more wheel spin... but no matter turbo you use anything over 300whp 1/2 gear are pointles and 380+whp you will roast 3rd gear pretty well also..


thats what baffled me about Chris saying that... unles this guy is talking about the impeller wheel spin.... in which case, it'd _almost_ make some sense...


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (BoostedBannana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedBannana* »_
It's obvious you have no clue what your talkin about.... 


Hence the post.
I went for a ride in a t3/t04ed 1.8t and the car produced very little wheels spin, I was told because of the change in the powerband. My k04ed was notorious for wheels spin. 
Is a pointless oxymoron now? Jesush, tough crowd. hahahahaha


----------



## BoostedBannana (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_
Hence the post.
I went for a ride in a t3/t04ed 1.8t and the car produced very little wheels spin, I was told because of the change in the powerband. My k04ed was notorious for wheels spin. 

Well I have a 400whp FWD car, so i speak from experience... 
Is a pointless oxymoron now? Jesush, tough crowd. hahahahaha


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (BoostedBannana)*

was this ed's car
and a 1.8T expecially with a t3t4 is an oxymoron too LOL, your on a roll


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

i have a 12v VR6 with a 60-1 hifi ceramic bb. once i got the car running correctly, i had wheelspin in 3rd gear on 18x8s. I did not have a chance to dyno the car, so im not going to make any desktop racer assumptions on power output, but i am certain that it at least changed my fuel requirements. Judging only on other golf iv's i have ridden in, I should have been at around 300+HP at 10psi. Running a mk3 vr6 intake manifold, torque was good as well. 
Some words from someone that has been down this lane before...
1. buy a house with a garage.
2. decide what the hell you are actually after- a capable street car that still remains reliable or a strip car that you can afford to spend thousands on to fix EVERY race
3. purchase everything with money that you actually have, not credit cards.
ok, back to the program. Once you've accomplished a few things, you should think about the ability for you to do what you have intended to do with your car. Now with my setup, i was realizing that the turbo does spool quickly. Full boost usually came in around 2600rpm. My management was strange, so once my car hit 4krpm, the car would hesitate for a second, and then just DUMP power. More often than not, i had a smile on my face driving in 3rd gear around town. The 5-speed 02J in the 2000 vr6's had a perfect 3rd gear for going from 30mph to humiliating every car on the road. I have not driven a 6-spd like yours, so i am not sure what to expect from that. Apparently, most companies replace older technology with questionably better buy new technology. You should see awesome street power with 3rd-4th gear in your car. Honestly, a 60-1 would be a perfect setup for your car speaking from my own personal experience. I did not build a drag car, but a street car. This setup provided me with ample power, but it was still driveable on a day to day basis. 
Currently, i am looking to do a built 2.9, and change my setup a bit. Stand alone, bigger air/water, just a bit more power. I am looking to make these changes due to a failure in the setup, not because it was not enough power. Simply put, either get ready to get rid of some money, or stop thinking about this. It is expensive. Pay the cost to be the boss on the street. If you are looking for 8 sec quarters, buy a rwd. If not, good luck. It will make you happy, but you will feel the pain getting there.
scott


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

http://www.hpamotorsports.com has some expensive turbo kits for the 24 vr6...might want to see what turbos they are using http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (scarywoody)*

SERGEVR6T GOOD REPLY.I think a lot of the confusion and arguing around here has to do with the fact that some guys are building street cars and some guys are building weekend racecars.If people want to drive their car everyday,then driving is much better with a "smaller" turbo,but the race guys like the big turbos,so there is a lot of confusion,so you made a good point,STREETCAR,DEPENDABLE DAILY DRIVER, OR WEEKEND RACER.It is hard to have both unless you have talent or money............


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_To be honest I've yet to see anything Miguel has done, do you have any examples I could check out?









No pictures but I can tell you a couple
-The ever popular jetta A3VRSC with the projectzwo kit that is always popping out on the A3 forum. no close engine shots tho http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








-The A2 Jetta VR SC that used to belong to Derek
-The yello Turbo SLC in Queens
-and others


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (SERGEVR6T)*

I don't think there is anything contradictory about a 1.8t with a t3/t04e of course if that is what you ment Boosted. 
I respect your opinion because well, I'm slow, but I plan on changing that.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_and a 1.8T expecially with a t3t4 is an oxymoron too 

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
What is that supposed to mean?








i kinda forgot what i menat, but if i recall correctly was the part about very little wheelspin, thats the oxymoron, 1.8T = mad wheelspin


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

a 1.8t with a proper sized t3/t04e doesn't equate to mad wheels spin whatsoever. I've been for rides in a few, and they are far more driveable then k04ed 1.8ts. 
This assumption that a tuned t3/t04e on a 1.8t is more driveable because the powerband is shifted upwards.


----------



## Vento FI (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*

Maybe this could help





























































I think this one can get in the 500 + range










_Modified by Vento FI at 12:55 AM 6-4-2003_


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Vento FI)*

HPA= holy pile of ass
HPA blows


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

They were in such a hurry to be the first to put build a twin turbo R32 ... I'm not too impressed with the crimped boost pipes to fit the spark plugs, I would have just taken out the plugs entirely ...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (SERGEVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SERGEVR6T* »_i have a 12v VR6 with a 60-1 hifi ceramic bb. once i got the car running correctly, i had wheelspin in 3rd gear on 18x8s. I did not have a chance to dyno the car, so im not going to make any desktop racer assumptions on power output, but i am certain that it at least changed my fuel requirements. Judging only on other golf iv's i have ridden in, I should have been at around 300+HP at 10psi. Running a mk3 vr6 intake manifold, torque was good as well. 
Some words from someone that has been down this lane before...
1. buy a house with a garage.
2. decide what the hell you are actually after- a capable street car that still remains reliable or a strip car that you can afford to spend thousands on to fix EVERY race
3. purchase everything with money that you actually have, not credit cards.
ok, back to the program. Once you've accomplished a few things, you should think about the ability for you to do what you have intended to do with your car. Now with my setup, i was realizing that the turbo does spool quickly. Full boost usually came in around 2600rpm. My management was strange, so once my car hit 4krpm, the car would hesitate for a second, and then just DUMP power. More often than not, i had a smile on my face driving in 3rd gear around town. The 5-speed 02J in the 2000 vr6's had a perfect 3rd gear for going from 30mph to humiliating every car on the road. I have not driven a 6-spd like yours, so i am not sure what to expect from that. Apparently, most companies replace older technology with questionably better buy new technology. You should see awesome street power with 3rd-4th gear in your car. Honestly, a 60-1 would be a perfect setup for your car speaking from my own personal experience. I did not build a drag car, but a street car. This setup provided me with ample power, but it was still driveable on a day to day basis. 
Currently, i am looking to do a built 2.9, and change my setup a bit. Stand alone, bigger air/water, just a bit more power. I am looking to make these changes due to a failure in the setup, not because it was not enough power. Simply put, either get ready to get rid of some money, or stop thinking about this. It is expensive. Pay the cost to be the boss on the street. If you are looking for 8 sec quarters, buy a rwd. If not, good luck. It will make you happy, but you will feel the pain getting there.

This is an awesome reply. Very realistic thinking! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Agtronic)*

thanks Agtronic. I have been through the mess this guy is getting himself into. I set out to build my car having no real technical knowledge so i did all the research myself. I had 2 great friends helping me out with everything, so it went pretty smooth... in a matter of speaking. When the day is done, i am proud of what we have built, but in order to actually accomplish something like this, you have to take care of a lot of other things first. I got kicked out of where i was living at the end of the project, and was forced to purchase a house. Let me tell you that coming up with a down payment for a house after spending oodles of dough on a car really hurts. Get your life organized first, then start playing. A majority of the people on here are fresh outa college, and they have a dec job. They still live at home, or have a cheaper apartment, so putting money into their cars is no big deal. Unfortunatly, the rude awakenings come when you least expect them. GET SITUATED, figure out what the hell you are after, THEN start your projects. Once you take your time getting to your car, there will be no need to ask questions about a turbo vr6 because you will have already spent the time researching what you need. Sure, the normal fuel or tuning questions are fine, but you really need to have an understanding of basic engines, what a turbo actually does, and how the slightest mistake can result in a gigantic bank account draining mishap. Go out and buy yourself MAXIMUM BOOST by corky bell. Read it. Read it again. Take notes on the book like you would do for a school report. Not until you are fluid in FI should you think about building your own car. Or you can just shovel money to Matrix Engineering, ATP, or EIP for a kit and have them install it. I think it would be nice to have a shop work on my car that was fully insured, so if the isht hits the fan, they will have the ability to make things right. Good luck. Educate yourself and get some priority before you make the jump because I KNOW WHERE YOU ARE COMING FROM. now i own a house, have over $2000 invested, have 19% of my house paid off, and that was all in a year. You dont need to make a ton of money per year, just be smart. I hate to sound like an angry mother, but be smart.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (SERGEVR6T)*

Yeah bro,I know where you are coming from,I ran away from home at 15 and have been paying rent for 15 years until I bbought a house with my wife 2 years ago,I am lucky to have a good business that I built out of nothing and am blessed it is fixing VW's,so I get to write off my turbo parts and drag slicks as business promotional tools.Wrenching is'nt the best job in the world,but it bought me a house and pays the bills,so yeah good advixce on the project dealio.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (SILVERADO)*

Back to the question, use anywhere from a T66 to a T72, a 60-1 Hi-Fi's compressor is too small to be efficient at 30psi, however a straight 60-1 with a T04S housing should be better, I'd still go with a T66-T72
Paul


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (BoostedBannana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedBannana* »_
It's obvious you have no clue what your talkin about.... 
Wheel spins is because of power so putting a bigger turbo means more power which means more wheel spin... but no matter turbo you use anything over 300whp 1/2 gear are pointles and 380+whp you will roast 3rd gear pretty well also..
But if it's a street car why do you need 400whp??? 
The only reason you should need 400whp is to drag, because 400whp in a FWD car on the street is a pointless oxymoron... 


Brableedingvo, about time I saw an honest answer....
Basically I would stick to a smaller turbo, don't talk about 30psi, you have no idea what it takes to make 30psi EFFICIENTLY, and besides why would you want to make 30psi for the coolness factor....Duh?
Anyway, look up compressor maps, look up the math needed to convert the maps into attainable hp, you'll see you don't need anything much bigger than a t04 with the right trim for this setup, T66 or T72.....na ah unless you are building a track only car that you want to make serious power out of as in 600plus.
As a pointer the T72 is what I am having built for my car shooting for 800hp.
again to reitterate, wheelspin....LOL anything that is going to give you more than 350whp is going to burn daily rubber on the street everytime you floor it.


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (FYGTBUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FYGTBUG* »_As a pointer the T72 is what I am having built for my car shooting for 800hp.
lets see it, one thing is talking and anotehr is walkig, hope you prove me wrong


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_lets see it, one thing is talking and anotehr is walkig, hope you prove me wrong

haha


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (killa)*

if anyone wants to know what Killa looks like he is the one in the front shot with the gray terry cloth shorts and the avian water


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_if anyone wants to know what Killa looks like he is the one in the front shot with the gray terry cloth shorts and the avian water









Hahahaha, man i was waiting for someone to say something about that guy.


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (nycvr6)*

correct me if im wrong about this, but if you're going to go stand alone, you dont really need to have 30psi, right? why wouldn't you just advance timing and run like 20psi? as long as the fuel is good, why couldnt this be a propper solution for making power? Im not an expert, but is this a solution?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (SERGEVR6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SERGEVR6T* »_correct me if im wrong about this, but if you're going to go stand alone, you dont really need to have 30psi, right? why wouldn't you just advance timing and run like 20psi? as long as the fuel is good, why couldnt this be a propper solution for making power? Im not an expert, but is this a solution?

You dont need 30 psi to make 400 whp. You can make that power with less boost and very safe timing.


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evoeone* »_lets see it, one thing is talking and anotehr is walkig, hope you prove me wrong

I remember when I posted about a good turbo for low end grunt on a 1.8t and 1.billyt gave a great explaination. 
Killa your on the right track, now could you tell me why? 
You see fellas, it's obvious I've never built a vr monster, or anything else for that matter. There really is less then no need to point out the obvious. 
Around town I want to run in the neighborhood of 15 and make upwards of 350whp. 
At the track I want to run more. 
I could look at maps all day and not know why to choose one turbo over another.


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
You dont need 30 psi to make 400 whp. You can make that power with less boost and very safe timing. 

oh, i know you dont need 30psi to make 400whp, but im talking higher numbers. Theoreticlly, you decrease compression to increase boost. So using stronger internals, you should be able to run say 20psi on 9:1 compression, and advance the timing a tad, correct? Just like if you have a stock motor (lets say a G60)with stock compression, you should be able to run 40lbs of boost if the timing is knocked WAY back. Lets just pretend the management system is like Motec that can actually control parameters to that level.
Im just thinking of things like this. Even though while running, an engine is static, the whole equation is equilibrium, right? simply put, the engine can only handle so much pressure, correct? so with either high compression and low boost, or low compression and high boost, you are still going to come out with the same figures, correct? And Motec has knock sensor capabilities, so why are people lowering their compression so much?
HPA uses a stainless spacer in conjunction with 2 stock gaskets, resulting in a 7:1 compression. Two turbos are only feeding the motor like 20psi, correct? (honestly, correct me if im wrong). So why the hell is the compression so low? If anything, wouldn't running twin k03's on 8.5:1-9:1 compression at a lower boost be a bit more cost effective? I know that people build their bottom ends for a reason, but why the hell to they lower the compression so much if there is still only one final output from the motor? 
Forgive me if im rambling, im just curious about this stuff, and it seems that this thread has some smart folks on it. Ah yes, and if anyone has a built bottom end for sale, please contact me. looking for a 2.9-3.0L that's ready to put in. I just got my car back


----------



## serge03 (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_
I remember when I posted about a good turbo for low end grunt on a 1.8t and 1.billyt gave a great explaination. 
Killa your on the right track, now could you tell me why? 
You see fellas, it's obvious I've never built a vr monster, or anything else for that matter. There really is less then no need to point out the obvious. 
Around town I want to run in the neighborhood of 15 and make upwards of 350whp. 
At the track I want to run more. 
I could look at maps all day and not know why to choose one turbo over another. 


i just dont see how it is possible to make a daily drivable street car and a track car out of one car. You are asking for the capabilities of a dump truck out of a geo metro. 
I dont know KILLA, but i dont think that he's planning on making 800whp to go to the store to get a pack of smokes. Again, correct me if im wrong, but in all honesty, you're only going to get about 350 RELIABLE WHP to go around town in. anything else is going to murder your car. I know how i drive. If i had a 800hp car on the road, i'd be flexing at every car i saw. Not recommended. 
On a side note, an aquaintance of mine drove his car to a show. he took it back to his shop. He drove like 190mph back to his shop. the police came to his shop. asked if he had seen a mustang going crazy fast. He replied that there are plenty of fast mustangs in this area.... while packing up the parachute to his 1400+WHP drag mustang on drag radials that runs mid-low 8's. Too much power is not smart on the street. The temptations are too great. I like being able to take myself to work everyday...


----------



## Y2KVR6GTI (Aug 16, 1999)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (evoeone)*

Mmmm... The HPA\HGP Twin Turbo 500HP 200MPH Golf. Yummy!!
















Vids:
http://www.lsvs.com/video.html  
Mirror Site:
http://62.26.15.150/video.rm  
Ultimate Stealth. Now I just have to figure out where to get an extra $20,000 for the full conversion.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (Tybolltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tybolltt* »_
I remember when I posted about a good turbo for low end grunt on a 1.8t and 1.billyt gave a great explaination. 
Killa your on the right track, now could you tell me why? 
You see fellas, it's obvious I've never built a vr monster, or anything else for that matter. There really is less then no need to point out the obvious. 
Around town I want to run in the neighborhood of 15 and make upwards of 350whp. 


Forget about low end grunt if you're planning to run 400whp or so, it's the hotside of the turbo tha spools the turbo up, the numbers on the comperssor map are just the rpm's needed for that comperssor wheel to produce that pressure ratio (boost).
For 400whp on a vr6 even a 60-1 will do, should accomplish this at what im figuring to be around low 20's psi of boost.
If you want more powa you'll need a bigger turbo, bigger turbos more more air so the more air you move the more gas you can mix with it and the more hp you'll make.
If what you want is 400whp then i'd go with a t04E high 50's trim or a t04B 60-1 compressor. You're better off making that 400whp efficiently in terms of heat than needing a big azz IC or water injection to cool down the intake charge dramatically because your compressor wheel doesnt match up well with your motor.
When in doubt just rev the piss out it and go with a big turbine wheel because it'll get to a certain point where your turbo's hotside will become a bottleneck and will prevent you from making more hp.
aight fellas, take it in easy.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: 24v vr6 turbo producing 400whp? (purple-pill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purple-pill* »_if anyone wants to know what Killa looks like he is the one in the front shot with the gray terry cloth shorts and the avian water









U FUK


----------

